# Can domesticated pigeons survive if released into the wild?



## jenneeden (May 22, 2013)

About 8 months ago, a pigeon walked onto our property. His one wing was clipped and he couldn't fly very well.
We looked for its owner, put up signs and ads - but nobody claimed him/her. Now the flight feathers have grown back and the bird can fly.
We have him in our pool house. We were thinking of releasing him so we left the door to the pool house open but the bird was scared and didn't want to leave the safety of the house, which is understandable! It's home! Food, water, and safety.

Question is, do we leave the door open until he eventually leaves the pool house?
If so, would the pigeon survive? If the chances of survival in the wild are slim for a domesticated pigeon (which we assume he was due to the clipped wing), we would need to find a home/rescue place or figure out how to keep him in a more sanitary environment - like a pigeon loft.

I'm really in the dark about birds and bird behavior. I just know that this bird is very quiet and clean and I'd really like to keep it safe and healthy.

Thanks for any guidance and help! I'll attach a photo of the pigeon. It is a white pigeon (or dove) with black tail feathers.

Sincerely, Jennifer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks to be a fancy breed type mix of pigeon which would not do well if let out and not taken care of..just like any other pet. so he does need to be either kept like a pet or adopted out to someone who can give him secure lodgings and food and fresh water. Iam glad you found him before a bird of prey did.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely. There is no doubt about this. SW is using very euphemistic language here  
"Would not do well if let out" = If he/she is let go, he definitely won't make it. 

Would either be killed by a predator or vehicle, would die of exposure to the elements, or starve to death because he doesn't know how to forage for food the way Ferals do. It would be a very nasty ending to this beautiful Pigeon's life.

I think you gleaned this already from your post. A feral pigeon learns from its parents...all of those things. They are acclimated to the Feral Flock and world. A domestic, human-raised Pigeon knows none of that and as an adult or adolescent, it is impossible for a domestic to acquire that knowledge. Even Homers and Racers, very physically robust domestics who are specifically bred to fly out there....do very poorly if they get lost and try to join a flock. 

This fella/gal was likely a pet or fancier's bird (clipped wings suggest), so will never be equipped for that life.

Basically, you have inherited a friend. I think either building him/her a nice loft or just a nicely appointed cage to be would be a good solution. If cage, be sure to allow him some outside of cage (but inside of house) time everyday, even just a couple of hours.

Do not allow him/her free-flight access to the outdoors any longer. You can take him out in an enclosure...direct sunlight is very good for Pigeons. 
IMHO, I would re-clip the wing feathers (you can look online for how to safely do that...just make sure they are completely grown in and do not have any blood still circulating in the quills). I would also suggest you see if you can find a local avian vet to have on file.

If you choose to place him, please do it very, very carefully (i.e. do NOT post an ad online for "Free Pigeon to Good Home" ~ the bird will end up with someone who will use it for dog training or shooting practice).

Thank you for doing such a good job with him/her (from the pic I am seeing 'she' more than he...just a hunch). You definitely saved your pal's life.


----------



## Stephanie's (Nov 18, 2014)

*Pigeon pet forced to release*

Hello my brother has approximately 30 domestic pigeons. The city is forcing him to tear down his cages and get rid of the birds where do I send these birds are there any organizations that will take them. Long Beach California


----------

